# Something kind of funny about this downtime



## Serathinian (May 22, 2016)

Once FA's read only status changes there's going to be a giant tidal wave of art to make up for the lost time. It makes me a little excited.


----------



## Cedar DeAllura (May 22, 2016)

No kidding, it happens every time there is an outage or a lock down like this.  I hope it is lifted soon.


----------



## Fordoxia (May 22, 2016)

Serathinian said:


> Once FA's read only status changes there's going to be a giant tidal wave of art to make up for the lost time. It makes me a little excited.


But think of all the lost views, faves, and watches!


----------



## Serathinian (May 22, 2016)

Cedar DeAllura said:


> No kidding, it happens every time there is an outage or a lock down like this.  I hope it is lifted soon.


Well this is the longest downtime I've seen. It actually bugs me when people freak out about FA taking so long to be fixed.

This site is constantly attacked by pathetic keyboard warriors that're pissed off at what kind of porn people are whacking off to. I see an attack notice pretty much monthly and this time it seems _really _bad according to what I've read.

I think the entire source code was stolen. (I think)


----------



## (dark)Drakee (May 22, 2016)

Serathinian said:


> Once FA's read only status changes there's going to be a giant tidal wave of art to make up for the lost time. It makes me a little excited.



Hence why I will wait a few days until I'll upload my new submissions. Although I have my periods during which I am very inactive, when FA is up again I will have at least 2 submissions. 2 Because I have like finished 2 at this point xD


----------



## Ketra (May 22, 2016)

That's a good point actually, perhaps they should consider implementing some sort of queue system so that each submission gets X amount of seconds on the front page in times of high upload traffic


----------



## Fallowfox (May 22, 2016)

Ketra said:


> That's a good point actually, perhaps they should consider implementing some sort of queue system so that each submission gets X amount of seconds on the front page in times of high upload traffic



I don't think this is necessary. People search for submissions a lot, so if you properly tag your submissions, they should get views.


----------



## Serathinian (May 22, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't think this is necessary. People search for submissions a lot, so if you properly tag your submissions, they should get views.


Sadly, not everyone does. This is why I love sites like e621, Weasyl, and derpibooru, where anybody can tag stuff themselves.

It's especially rare to see things properly tagged by non-english speaking artists. (Which there are quite a few of)


----------



## AliothFox (May 22, 2016)

Serathinian said:


> Well this is the longest downtime I've seen. It actually bugs me when people freak out about FA taking so long to be fixed.
> 
> This site is constantly attacked by pathetic keyboard warriors that're pissed off at what kind of porn people are whacking off to. I see an attack notice pretty much monthly and this time it seems _really _bad according to what I've read.
> 
> I think the entire source code was stolen. (I think)



FA has dealt with a lot worse than this.  About two years ago, there was a massive DDoS attack that took the site down for almost a week, and it stayed in read-only mode for nearly a month.  If they actually get the site back up today as they say they're planning to, it will be relatively small potatoes in the overall scheme of things as far as FA downtime is concerned.  I think a lot of people are much more concerned about the _nature_ of this particular downtime than about the _length_ of it.


----------



## supersonicbros23 (May 22, 2016)

I'm more worried about the statement _"We have just learned the attackers have access to personal user data, such as encrypted passwords and email addresses."_ than the site being down. Are the hackers going to jump out of my computer and strangle me and shove malware down my throat?


----------



## AliothFox (May 22, 2016)

supersonicbros23 said:


> I'm more worried about the statement _"We have just learned the attackers have access to personal user data, such as encrypted passwords and email addresses."_ than the site being down. Are the hackers going to jump out of my computer and strangle me and shove malware down my throat?



Unlikely.  They have access to _encrypted _passwords and e-mail addresses, but those are useless to the attackers unless they can be decrypted, which is certainly within the realm of technical possibility but is by no means an easy thing to do.  *That being said*, if you had your FA e-mail tied to any other websites, you should _definitely _change your password on those sites.


----------



## nerdbat (May 22, 2016)

With every downtime, there's a whole slew of artists giving up on the site and going somewhere else - especially the newer ones, who "test the water" and decide it's not worth it. That one fact alone overwhelms "the joy of art wave" for me.
(I'm new here, btw. Hi, pals!)


----------



## Nanakisan (May 22, 2016)

Serathinian said:


> Well this is the longest downtime I've seen. It actually bugs me when people freak out about FA taking so long to be fixed.
> 
> This site is constantly attacked by pathetic keyboard warriors that're pissed off at what kind of porn people are whacking off to. I see an attack notice pretty much monthly and this time it seems _really _bad according to what I've read.
> 
> I think the entire source code was stolen. (I think)




Surprisingly I have seen much longer actually. There was one moment a long time ago when FA went down for over 2 weeks. The community was simply shitting itself in a corner. But hey people made due by raster blasting the forums during that time.


----------



## Ainoko (May 22, 2016)

Serathinian said:


> Well this is the longest downtime I've seen. It actually bugs me when people freak out about FA taking so long to be fixed.
> 
> This site is constantly attacked by pathetic keyboard warriors that're pissed off at what kind of porn people are whacking off to. I see an attack notice pretty much monthly and this time it seems _really _bad according to what I've read.
> 
> I think the entire source code was stolen. (I think)




The longest I have seen the site down was about 5-6 years ago when the site was offline for over a month during the cub porn scandal.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 22, 2016)

AliothFox said:


> Unlikely.  They have access to _encrypted _passwords and e-mail addresses, but those are useless to the attackers unless they can be decrypted, which is certainly within the realm of technical possibility but is by no means an easy thing to do.  *That being said*, if you had your FA e-mail tied to any other websites, you should _definitely _change your password on those sites.



Why would you need to change your password on other websites if neither your email address or any other account uses the same password as your furaffinity account?


----------



## Serathinian (May 22, 2016)

Ainoko said:


> The longest I have seen the site down was about 5-6 years ago when the site was offline for over a month during the cub porn scandal.


Fake child porn that was hand-drawn, completely victimless, and barely resembles real children?


----------



## AliothFox (May 22, 2016)

Serathinian said:


> Fake child porn that was hand-drawn, completely victimless, and barely resembles real children?


Thiiiiiiiiis is a can of worms that is best _not opened_.  Trust me on that one.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 22, 2016)

@AliothFox did you quote me by accident?


----------



## AliothFox (May 22, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> @AliothFox did you quote me by accident?



I did - my bad!


----------



## Ainoko (May 22, 2016)

AliothFox said:


> Thiiiiiiiiis is a can of worms that is best _not opened_.  Trust me on that one.




I agree


----------



## Necire (May 22, 2016)

Serathinian said:


> Fake child porn that was hand-drawn, completely victimless, and barely resembles real children?


Yeah I'm gonna ask you stop it right there  before you open up a can of Hades shit fire that you're going to regret ever unleashing.


----------



## Julen (May 22, 2016)

This kid is a fucking hero:




We need more people like him
I know it doesn't really have to do anything with the thread but i wanted to point it out


----------



## Ainoko (May 22, 2016)

Necire said:


> Yeah I'm gonna ask you stop it right there  before you open up a can of Hades shit fire that you're going to regret ever unleashing.




I agree, that is a can of worms that doesn't need to opened.


----------

